# Standard Maße BMX Nabe HR?



## Khanh (7. März 2006)

Jungs, mal ne Frage, ist 110mm oder 135mm Standard?


----------



## lelebebbel (7. März 2006)

110


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobster (7. März 2006)

korrekt so!
110mm einbaubreite = bmx /// 135mm einbaubreite = mtb 

tobi


----------



## ChristophK (8. März 2006)

dumme frage.............


----------



## evil_rider (8. März 2006)

ChristophK schrieb:
			
		

> dumme frage.............




noch dümmere antwort...


----------



## Flatpro (8. März 2006)

hasha lustig seid ihr..... und 14 mm sollte bei soner frage vll auch gesagt werden....


----------



## evil_rider (9. März 2006)

mö. 14mm ist kein 100% standard...


----------



## Flatpro (9. März 2006)

99%iger......


----------

